# How long do goats live?



## Rosco (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello, I am new on this website. I purchased a couple of goats about 4 years ago that I had intended to use for packing but so far have just been good pets. I was just curious how old a goat usually lives to, and how old you can continue using them as a pack goat. I have a couple saddles and panniers on order but am having a hard time getting them. I hope these goats are not too old to train how to pack. Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks! Ross


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

I have heard up to 15. Depending on who you ask, goats shouldn't start packing until they are 4 to allow full growth etc. before putting weight on their backs. I know we are waiting until ours are 4, so you are right on track. I would spend a whole bunch of time here and on the yahoo group and read some of the books out there before you put a saddle on a goat. 

Good Luck,

Gregg


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Goats generally live to about 14 give or take. I have packed goats up till about 12 Yrs old.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

They live a lot longer than they used to. 9 was old back in the "90
's when I started. Paying good attention to diet and worming makes them last a lot longer. There's quite a few working goats over the age of 10 that are still working. My first set of goats, the oldest was 13 when he died. He worked till he was 11.


----------

